# California EIT Certification Turnaround Time



## mastadon88 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey all,

It's been 15 weeks since I sent in my application for EIT certification and 13 weeks since my application fee check was deposited. I called and emailed the dept of consumer affairs multiple times but they don't pick up when I leave a message or respond. I've heard they are backed up on EIT/LSAT approvals but this seems like a long time and I'm getting worried. I understand they don't do application updates, so am I left to just wait and see if there was a problem? I don't even know if they would contact me if there was a problem.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2017)

@CAPLS, can you assist here?


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 24, 2017)

mastadon88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It's been 15 weeks since I sent in my application for EIT certification and 13 weeks since my application fee check was deposited. I called and emailed the dept of consumer affairs multiple times but they don't pick up when I leave a message or respond. I've heard they are backed up on EIT/LSAT approvals but this seems like a long time and I'm getting worried. I understand they don't do application updates, so am I left to just wait and see if there was a problem? I don't even know if they would contact me if there was a problem.


email me your name and contact info at [email protected]


----------



## mastadon88 (Oct 24, 2017)

Emailed, thanks for your help.


----------

